# Propane torch?



## lasereyes (Jan 9, 2011)

Can gold be melted with straight propane? I tried using a propane torch on gold powder with a crucible that has a heat cover on top and the results were poor to say the least. If propane can not melt gold powder, do you think that it would be acceptable to just send the powder to a refinery?


----------



## pinman (Jan 9, 2011)

Search SteveS micro kiln.


----------



## joem (Jan 9, 2011)

I use a propane torch just fine


----------



## carcrossguy (Jan 9, 2011)

mapp gas will give you a higher temperature and is sold just like propane at retail level.


----------



## FrugalEE (Jan 9, 2011)

Joem,

Can you please supply a couple more details as I'm getting close to trying out my propane swirl torches. Is your torch propane only or with oxygen? What is the diameter and is it the swirl kind? Is your melting dish nested in firebrick?

FrugalEE


----------



## joem (Jan 9, 2011)

FrugalEE said:


> Joem,
> 
> Can you please supply a couple more details as I'm getting close to trying out my propane swirl torches. Is your torch propane only or with oxygen? What is the diameter and is it the swirl kind? Is your melting dish nested in firebrick?
> 
> FrugalEE



I have kept it simple
I have some fireplace insulation blanket which holds my dish (from steve) heat the dish with a simple bottle propane (like a plumber would use to solder copper pipe flux) coat with borax and continue heating until molten then add my gold powder and continue heating until I get a molten nugget.

All this I learned from the forum


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 9, 2011)

joem said:


> FrugalEE said:
> 
> 
> > Joem,
> ...



Make sure you powder is completely dry so it dosen't pop on you when you put it in that hot dish. Even then you run a risk.


----------



## joem (Jan 9, 2011)

he he "how not to melt aluminum"


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yep exactly. And lead is just and unforgiving.


----------



## joem (Jan 9, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Yep exactly. And lead is just and unforgiving.



I have to remember that about lead. I just picked up 14 pounds for my gold cell.


----------



## FrugalEE (Jan 9, 2011)

Joem,

I think you're saying your torch is the type fastened to the small bottle so that the tank has to tip when you point the torch down. I expect most professional plumbers would use a propane torch that has a hose so they don't have to deal with that constant changing of flame when they tip the tank or perhaps the newer bottle ridgid torchs perform much better than the old one I have. I'm familiar with Steve's videos, but in the ones I've seen he used MAPP or OxyAccetylene. The insulation you are doing is probably the big key to your success with propane and I'm now confident that my swirl propane torch with tank, regulator, and hose along with some insulation will do the job. Also I'll make sure the gold is really dry or let boraxed dish cool before loading it. 

One more question. In Steve's videos he seems to be in a big hurry to grab that hot nugget and quench it in water. What would happen if it was simply left in the melting dish? I expect the borax might glue it to the dish.

Thanks for your help,

FrugalEE


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 9, 2011)

FrugalEE said:


> Joem,
> 
> I think you're saying your torch is the type fastened to the small bottle so that the tank has to tip when you point the torch down. I expect most professional plumbers would use a propane torch that has a hose so they don't have to deal with that constant changing of flame when they tip the tank or perhaps the newer bottle ridgid torchs perform much better than the old one I have. I'm familiar with Steve's videos, but in the ones I've seen he used MAPP or OxyAccetylene. The insulation you are doing is probably the big key to your success with propane and I'm now confident that my swirl propane torch with tank, regulator, and hose along with some insulation will do the job. Also I'll make sure the gold is really dry or let boraxed dish cool before loading it.
> 
> ...



Very few plumbers use propane as a tourch. Most use MAPP gas for small job's like doing a repair in a customers home. If they are doing a remodel or new job they use an acetelen tourch with a turbo tip. Also if you use a MAPP gas tourch that the tip screws onto the bottle if you turn the bottle up and liquid goes thru the assmbley you can damage the tip.

You want to remove your button when it hardens but does no cool down because the flux can adhere it to your melting dish and then you will have to spend more effort removing the extra flux.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWkxtwIebLw[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDI3pP1suLA[/youtube]


----------



## FrugalEE (Jan 9, 2011)

Barren,

Thanks, I remember seeing those videos on the forum a month or so ago. I assume that is a copper tube you are almost melting with the hand held MAPP and then with hose/regulator/big bottle MAPP set up the metal completely melts and drips off.

FrugalEE


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 9, 2011)

FrugalEE said:


> Barren,
> 
> Thanks, I remember seeing those videos on the forum a month or so ago. I assume that is a copper tube you are almost melting with the hand held MAPP and then with hose/regulator/big bottle MAPP set up the metal completely melts and drips off.
> 
> FrugalEE



The video of the hand held bottle is a MAPP gas setup and the other one is an acetlene tank with what is called in the plumbing trade as a turbo tourch. And yes that is a piece of 3/8" copper tubing and both tourches melt the copper tubing.


----------

